
Object of Intrigue: The Possibly Viking Runestone of Massachusetts (2015) - diodorus
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-vikings-of-noman-s-land-island
======
StanislavPetrov
Coincidentally, there is a PBS program that premiers online tomorrow, April
4th, called "Vikings Unearthed" which discusses the likely discover of a new
viking settlement much further inland. It will be broadcast on TV on PBS,
Wednesday the 6th, at 9PM EST.

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/vikings-
unearthed.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/vikings-unearthed.html)

